# Introducing New Dog to Resident Cat--One Month Later



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## mandy7581 (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks 

This morning I brought our kitty into the living room and had her sit on the couch with me. Our Goldie did the thing where he is very stiff but he did sit on command. He plunked his head down next to her on the couch. She rubbed her head on him and he sat there watching. 

I was holding his collar and talking to the hubbie. As soon as I wasn't directly watching him (although I was holding his collar) he lunged forward and the cat jumped to the top of the couch. I held the dog's collar and she left the room.

He definitely has a lot of anxiety when it comes to the cat... tail between leggs, stiff body and mouth, big eyes. He is very happy when he chases her. 

Right now the dog gets the living room, kitchen, and outside. The cat gets the master bedroom and the entire downstairs. She'd rather be by us all the time and outside on the back deck. :/

For the first month we put them both in crates and moved them closer a little at a time. Everytime one of them got anxious we'd cover his crate with a sheet. They got to a point where they'd be calm right next to each other and take treats so we moved forward to having them be out of the crates in the same room.

Btw, the kitty grew up with dogs so she's very good with them (normally). The only dog that she's ever disliked was a goldie who came to visit with the representative from the goldie rescue. Probably we should have taken the hint but my husband has always wanted a goldie so we decided it was the problem was that the woman had released an untrained dog into our house (unannounced) and surprised the cat. We didn't adopt through the goldie rescue 

We don't want to re-home him... he's already a rescue. Unfortunately we also have a cat who is very unhappy right now. :/

I'm so sorry for being long winded!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think that they need to work it out between them. Just to keep an eye on them closely so they dont hurt each other. Is your cat declawed? Then she will be able to defend herself from him. He doesnt sound like he will hurt her, just wants to play but doesnt really know how. I have three cats and my youngest dog bama likes to chase them and tries to pick them up like a toy but hasnt hurt them. And they act like they hate him but will rub on him when he is laying on the floor or bed. It will take alittle time. Do you know if he has been around cats before he was adopted by you?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I think your nervousness is coming through to the pup. Holding him because you are afraid he will hurt the cat is an indicator.

Most cats can take care of themselves, especially one who is used to dogs.
I think the poor pup is afraid and needs time to get used to the cat and learn it is OK.

It sounds like if you leave them to work it out , things will resolve on their own, as Carol said. He could use some reassurance from you that he is OK and a good boy. I think you are transferring alot of tension to him from your description.


----------



## mandy7581 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you for the responses. 

I'll give them more space and see how they do. That poor kitty wants nothing to do with the new dog.


----------

